# What level are you at?



## Fjoora (Nov 28, 2017)

So, it's been about a week now. How much has everyone been playing? What level are you all at? Drop your numbers friendos. I personally have been playing during every lockout I have free time, which is most of them. I make time, baby.


----------



## sleepel (Nov 28, 2017)

Level 26 so far.


----------



## Ras (Nov 29, 2017)

Level 42.  No, that's a band.  I'm at 21 right now.


----------



## Justin (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi ya. This thread seems very similar to the pre-existing one here, so giving it a close: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?439491-The-Level-Thread


----------

